# Supraumbilical hernia repair



## MEZIESKY (Jan 20, 2010)

For a Supraumbilical hernia repair would it be umbical rpr 49505 or I heard somewhere that it should be ventral repair 49560.
Thank you,
Marie


----------



## rlcohen76 (Jan 21, 2010)

The cpt for umbilical hernias is 49580-49587. For a supraumbilical hernia, you would use the codes for Ventral hernia. 49560-49566 depending on the type of hernia. 
49505 is for an inguinal hernia.


----------



## MEZIESKY (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you, that's what I meant 49585 not the 49505.


----------

